# Jalapeno Popper Fatty...



## Regimental Fabrication (Sep 6, 2020)

Didn't know what a fatty was before I made this a friend said "oh! It's a fatty" LOL.  Either way, here's my entry. 

I was thinking that I wanted to make a grilled meatloaf, and figured I'd include some of our surplus garden jalapenos.

2/3 lean ground beef, 1/3 ground lamb, seasoned with minced onions, powdered garlic, chipotle chili powder, salt and pepper to taste.  Applewood bacon.

20-30 minutes in foil, 20-30 minutes unwrapped...


----------



## Regimental Fabrication (Sep 6, 2020)

Apologies for the pics being out of order...


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh man! That looks great!
Jim


----------



## Regimental Fabrication (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you both.

Most of credit goes to bacon. You could wrap a human foot in bacon, and it would be awesome.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks tasty. I had the same ideal this week.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

Must be fatty season. I haven't seen so many fatty posts ever. looks real good to me.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

